# Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee



## CarpDream (25. Januar 2011)

Mittag, 


Ich bin dran interessiert am Dachswaldsee zu fischen. 
Jedoch war ich noch nie da (logischer weise) 

Die wo schonmal dort waren, könnt ih mir zu dem Gewässer was sagen? 

Wie stehehn dort die Aussichten auf einen Großen? 

Wie ist das GEwässer selber? 

Schwierig o. leicht zu befischen? 

Hoher Druck? 

Welche Köder und des ganze drum her rum und bla bla bla. 

Jahreskarten? Wie viel diese kosten?? 

Und wenn ihr noch was dazu zu sagen habt, bitteschön bin über jeden Tip Dankbar ;-) 


mfg 

CarpDream|wavey:


----------



## CarpDream (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*

Achja dürfen dort jugendliche mit einer oder mit 2 Ruten Fischen?


----------



## CarpDream (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*

War da noch nie jemand?


----------



## Siggy82 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*

Am besten alle 5min posten, dann wirds sicher besser...

Die Suche brachte zB folgendes:
http://www.dachswaldsee.de/
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=96717&highlight=Dachswaldsee
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=107378&highlight=Dachswaldsee


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*

Warum muss es der Dachswaldsee sein ?!
Kennst du keine andere Gewässer die die 60 pf Marke erreichen ?


----------



## carpdavedavecarp (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*

von den bildern und der größe her von 8ha, sieht es stark nach einem fischpuff aus


----------



## worldstyler207 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*

jup sau viele fische in der blinker hitparade aus dem dachwaldsee


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*

-see ist überlaufen
-hoher angedruck,dementsprechend auch schwer zu befischen.
- die besten plätze haben die dauer camper
-die preise sind zimlich hoch geworden

du hast die donau vor deiner haustüre. da sind einige dige fische drin nur brauchst dort sitzt fleisch-


----------



## carphunter1678 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*

das sind aber wirklich wie ein puff aus


----------



## Anaconda1983 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*

Puff hin oder her.... ihr müsst da auch erstmal was fangen!


----------



## marcus7 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*



CarpDream schrieb:


> Und wenn ihr noch was dazu zu sagen habt, bitteschön bin über jeden Tip Dankbar ;-)
> 
> 
> mfg
> ...




Ganz ehrlich?
Ich würds lassen.

Gründe hat carphunter 2401 schon genannt.

Was ist denn mit den Donaustauseen?
Ist doch näher bei dir und man munkelt dort gibt es ähnlich große Fische.


mfg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*

ach ab dem sommer hat jeder angelplatzt noch nen kühlschrank das ist doch luxus beim angeln 


marcus7@

dort gabs schon vor10-15 jahren  fische bis 15kg +, problem im fluss/stausee ist einfach das du viel futter und noch mehr zeit brauchst.

die meisten können/wollen die zeit nicht investieren, lieber mal an nen pool gehn wo die grossen relativ schnell zufangen sind.

woher kennst dich den so gut aus in der ecke?


----------



## marcus7 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*

gut auskenne tue ich mich da nicht, ist nicht so mein gebiet ;-).

Habe mal von einem Angler der in dem Raum fischt gehört das schon Fische bis knapp 25Kg dort gekommen sind.


----------



## CarpDream (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich?
> Ich würds lassen.
> 
> Gründe hat carphunter 2401 schon genannt.
> ...



Okay mal sehen, 

Was Karpfen in der Donau anbetrifft, 

Wir haben wirklich riesige Karpfen, mein Rekord liegt dort bei knapp 36pf, glaub der Allgemeine Rekord liegt glaub bei 58Pfund.  

Keine Frage, wir haben große Fische da, dennoch, Vogelschützer und Naturschützer sind buchstäblich S.C.H.A.R.F. drauf so einen wie mich zu ******. 

Sie bauen ihre Riesenferngläser auf und beobachten dich den ganzen Tag, und wehe du wirfst in einem 45m Bogen 150gr Boilies raus, oder wehe du setzt einen Karpfen zurück(was bei mir nicht geduldet ist) schon nach 10 minn stehn die dir vor der Nase und bedrohen dich mit einer anzeige. 


Sorry da ist mir mein blauer Schein doch zu wertvoll dafür. 
Merh als einmal lasse ich mir das nicht gefallen. 

So ist bei uns eben die Realität.


----------



## carpdavedavecarp (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*

wer sagt das du es dir gefallen lassen musst ? ich würde den pappnasen schon zeigen wo der hase lang läuft


----------



## carphunter386 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*

war am Dachswaldsee und würd es nieeeee wierder machen!
Wieso?
Hier ein paar Gründe :
 -Extrem schweres Gewässer ( voll mit Kraut bis unter die Wasseroberfläche )
                              - Besten Plätze befischen die Dauercamper
                              -Verpeilter Besitzer,der sich nach einem Unwetter ( Schaden bei allen Anglern auf meiner Seite ; Mir inklusive) nicht um uns gekümmert,obwohl wir riesen Schaden hatten...Mein Zelt war nach einem Sturm kaputt,6 Ruten im Ar...,Schnur,Pod usw.!An ein Weiterfischen war auch nicht mehr zu denken und so war nach 2 Tagen das ganze Geld für eine Woche weg
                              -meiner Meinung nach ist es der See nicht wert so viel zu bezahlen
                              - Keine "unbekannten " mehr...


Fazit : Nieeeeeee wieder !!!!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*

CarpDream@

-was wollen sie dagengen machen??,wen nicht in der karte steht füttern verboten darfst du das.

den blauen dürfen sie dir nicht nehmen,wen sie was machen dürfen dan verwarngeld aber das muss durch die polizei geschen.

- wen du keinen grossen karpfen mit nehmen willst,kann keiner was dagegen sagen.


- die naturschützer sollen erst mal nach sich schauen.
finds immer krass, wen die vögel brüten und die deppen mit dem foto keine 5cm weg sindvom nest und knipsen.


ich werde dieses oder 2012 mich intensiv mit der donau  bei euren und unseren seen beschäftigen.


----------



## carphunter1678 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*



carpdavedavecarp schrieb:


> wer sagt das du es dir gefallen lassen musst ? ich würde den pappnasen schon zeigen wo der hase lang läuft


 

richtig so


----------



## CarpDream (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> CarpDream@
> 
> -was wollen sie dagengen machen??,wen nicht in der karte steht füttern verboten darfst du das.
> 
> ...



Rein theoretisch hast du recht, Mein Kumpel Stefan Fundel, hat man einmal beobachtet wie er einen Karpfen zurücksetzt. Ist allerdings paar Jährchen her, man hat es zur Anzeige gebracht. Er darf nie wieder ein Kontroleur sein/werden und beim nächsten mal ist der Schein weg. 


Mann kann so theoretisch viel sagen was unsere Rechte sind, aber es bei uns wirklich krass mit den Vogelfutsis.


----------



## atsm123 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*

gott seit dank wohn ich im Spreewald hier darf ich alles , und ist alles ruhig |supergri


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*

@ atsm123 
vorallem gibt es gewässer wo wir die 60 pf marke erreichen 
und ich weiß wo einer ist


----------



## atsm123 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*

senftenberger die ecke riesen graser , ja bei mir weiß ich nur bis 38pf


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*

und da neben ist spremberger stausee gelle  dort war ich  auch schon schon fischen 950ha  müsste er haben.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*

Echt ?! Du warst da schon?? 
Geil 
Ich mein zwar einen anderen aber egal 
Beim Stausee werde ich Dieses Jahr auch meine Zeit verbringen...
Hoffe das was geht !

@ atsm123 : Tja Wir sind halt die Lausitz mit den meisten Gewässern !


----------



## atsm123 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*

sag nur der Wilde Osten


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*

Dafür haben wir aber weniger Geld ... aber das ist eine andere Sache.
@ carphunter Hast du Karpfen gefangen gehabt und wann war das ?!


----------



## atsm123 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*

mir geht gut hab keine geld sorgen !


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*

Dann ist ja gut 
Antworte ma bei Carpmeeting-Cottbus im PLZ + 0


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*

Anglerprofi99@ wir waren ca ne woche unten  war vor ca 5-7 jahren gefangen haben wir 15 fische bis 26pf. einfach ein geiler see.

den anderen kenne ich auch wollten wir als erstes hin ,aber irgend was hat zu uns gesagt an den grossen.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*

15 - 26 pf ist ja schon ganz gut 
Wir sind da auch öfters. Einer von uns hat dort einen von 32.5 pf gefangen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*

bin jedes jahr an nem grossen seen zum fischen meistens in den sommer ferien.

brandenburg,nrw, was mich noch reizen würde wäre die meklenburgische seen platte.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*

Cool das Du jedes Jahr zu uns hoch kommst 
Mecklenburg greif ich auch irgendwann mal an aber erst später, bin noch Schüler.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*

warum ins ausland fahrn wen wir in deutschland grosse gewässer haben.

ist zwar schwer an nem 300ha+ gewässer erfolgreich zu sein, aber ich fische lieber an solchen gewässer wie pake lakes.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*

Jaa das stimmt.
In Pake Lakes fängt man immer.
In großen Stauseen nicht ! Und wer in großen Gewässern schöne Karpfen gefangen hat kann sagen das er mehr drauf hat., als welche die in Pake Lakes fischen gehen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*

muss dir wieder sprechen selbst in pake lakes ist es manchmal sehr schwer, hoher befischungs druck non stop die fische lernen.

das problem an solchen gewässer ist folgendes , man bucht nen platzt und musst drauf bleiben, man weis im vorfeld was man erreichen kann.

und auf sowas steh ich nicht ich will natur ,wen mir der spod/platzt nicht gefällt wechsel ich ihn.

 wen ich mal an solche gewässer geh dan mit der freundin.

 das ich meine fischrei habe und sie dusche/wcs und veleicht auch noch einkaufsmöglichkeiten vorhanden somit haben beide was vom urlaub.

eine beziehung/partnerschaft steht vor dem fischen wen man wie ich 80% im jahr nur fischen ist muss man auch mal gemeinsam urlaub machen.

letzes jahr war ich am brombachsee in ner ferienwohnung, ich durfte 2 tage fischen der rest war unternehmungen somit hatte jeder was vom urlaub.

dieses jah soll es veleicht nach croatien gehn traumhafte gewässer,aber nur zum fischen kannst vergessen.

manchmal wäre ich froh über nen pake lake ,kannst tackel stehn lassen und einfach was mit der freundin was unternehmen bin ich jetzt an nem natursee kann ich das nicht  es hat alles seine vor/nachteile.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*

Ohh ja.
Okay du hast Recht !
Gute Erklärung 
Ich glaube ich habe Pake Lakes mit etwas Anderem verwechselt


----------



## atsm123 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*

ich bleib in in brandenburg / sachsen genug Gewässer genug Fische


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*

Sehe ich auch so !
Wir haben wirklich gute Gewässer mit ordentlichen Fischen.


----------



## barschkönig (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln am Dachswaldsee*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Anglerprofi99@ wir waren ca ne woche unten war vor ca 5-7 jahren gefangen haben wir 15 fische bis 26pf. einfach ein geiler see.
> 
> den anderen kenne ich auch wollten wir als erstes hin ,aber irgend was hat zu uns gesagt an den grossen.


 

So muss mich auch mal hier einlinken:q

15 Fische in einer Woche ist sehr gut für den Stausee fast schon Ausnahme aber vor 7 Jahren waren die Zeiten am See besser. Hoher Befischungsdruck und hohe Entnahme von Fischen hat dazu geführt das das Karpfenangeln heute schwerer dort ist. Nicht zu vergessen das der Wels auf dem Vormarsch ist und viele Satzkarpfen wegfrisst.

Naja letztes Jahr sind durch das Hochwasser einige Karpfen in Zuchtanlagen in Sachsen entkommen und wahrscheinlich in den Stausee gelangt also Satzer so 10 - 20 cm lang ich hoffe das davon was überlebt.


----------

